# Mainspring housings on 1911's



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 3, 2006)

Got thinking about this talking bout how the ergonomics of the 1911 compares with other pistols.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 3, 2006)

I prefer arched.  I know the flat ones are more popular now.  I'm pretty sure it's just cause all my dads 1911's had the original on them.  Heck, I don't think my dad has ever seen a flat one.

Jeff


----------



## AzQkr (Aug 3, 2006)

Arched point the gun more naturally for me.

Had both, prefer the arched.

Brownie


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 4, 2006)

Coming from the Glock to a 1911, I prefered the arched at first. But then I bought a double-stack 1911 and with my little hands, the arched would have made it too wide so I used the flat. Now I prefer the flat even on the single-stack. They also make a wedge thats halfway in the middle.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 4, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Coming from the Glock to a 1911, I prefered the arched at first. But then I bought a double-stack 1911 and with my little hands, the arched would have made it too wide so I used the flat. Now I prefer the flat even on the single-stack. They also make a wedge thats halfway in the middle.



Can you even get arched housings for the Para-Ords's and the like?


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 4, 2006)

I believe its just a standard 1911 housing. The width of the grip is enlarged forward of the MSH and grip safety. I'm pretty sure, the MSH, Grip Safety, Manual Safety, slide release and the fire controls (minus the trigger) are standard. A standard slide will even fit on the doublestack.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 4, 2006)

I haven't handled a Para-Ord in years.  Beside the fact they never felt comfortable in my hands, I absolutely hate the series 80 type triggers.  I've been thinking about trying out one of the Kimber double stacks with the polymer frame though, that might be a little more comfortable.  Also the Wilson KZ doesn't look bad, but it's "just" 10 rounds.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a cheap Armscor (Para clone) but it doesn't have that drop safety mod. The grip IS fat, the overall width measurement is close to the same, but it feels like a rounded off 2x4 on the front strap as opposed the the nice oval shape of the singlestack. But for 18 rounds of 45ACP in the gun, I can get used to it. I bought it specifically for 3gun competitions in Tactical class.

Take a look at Charles Daly (yeah..I know they're cheap) but they import the M-5 BUL which is the same gun as Kimbers for less $. I specifically like the IPSC version. http://www.charlesdaly.com/html/products/firearms/pistols/1911/bulm5.asp  If your budget allows, the STI guns are really nice shooters and are not as fat as the Para.

Back to your original discussion, I was thinking more about the MSH. In the middle of switching from Glock to 1911s and XDs I was also refining my grip. I used to shoot alot of Weaver, but since shooting more competitions, I have competely gone to some type of modified Iso. I'm finding the grip angle has less of an effect this way, because the push/pull thing is history. The off hand C-clamps from side to side and the shooting hand is more relaxed.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for that info.  I've been transitioning from the modified weaver to ISO, so I'll have to pay particular attention to that next time I shoot (could be later today).

I'll also take a look at that Charles Daley.  Don't really know if I can rationalize it to myself to buy yet another 1911 though.  I've been taking a serious look at that new FN. the 21 I think it is.

Jeff


----------



## Explorer (Aug 4, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Take a look at Charles Daly (yeah..I know they're cheap) but they import the M-5 BUL which is the same gun as Kimbers for less $. I specifically like the IPSC version. http://www.charlesdaly.com/html/products/firearms/pistols/1911/bulm5.asp  If your budget allows, the STI guns are really nice shooters and are not as fat as the Para.



I wish the M-5 Bul came in a single stack.  I don't like the feel of 1911 double stacks.  Which is wierd because I love my Baby Eagles.  I like the way single stacks tuck away.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> I wish the M-5 Bul came in a single stack.  I don't like the feel of 1911 double stacks.  Which is weird because I love my Baby Eagles.  I like the way single stacks tuck away.



The problem with double stack .45's is not the width of the grip in my opinion, but the length.  Glock seems to have done a decent job of rectifying this with their .45 Glock.  Shortened the length of the round so you can shoot a .45 bullet but still use the same platform as the Glock 17 or 19.  Or even the sub-compacts.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 4, 2006)

Springfields XD45 address this issue quite nicely. 13 rounds of 45ACP in a 40S&W package. Not sure how they did it, but it feels good.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 10, 2006)

Just purchased some "Grip Fillers" for my doublestack. They are rounded pieces of metal that fit behind the grip, it makes a smooth transition to the mainspring housing. The idea is to remove the factory grips and run skateboard tape (its solid metal underneath the grip unlike a mil-spec 1911) and the grip fillers to reduce overall diameter of the grip. I tried my gun without grips and it does feel better. It can be done without the grip fillers but theres a sharp step-down from the width of the grip to the MSH area.

Looks like this (not my gun).


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Conversely, just a couple of days ago I took off the arched MSH of one of my 1911's and replaced it with a flat one.  Tomorrow morning I'm going to see if there is any difference with how I shoot now.  I do have to say I think it looks ugly without the arched one though.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 10, 2006)

It will take some adjustment. You probably be pointing low at first. I actually built up a little hump on the flat MSH with 2 sided foam tape then put a piece of skateboard tape over it. Kind of used it like a smokers patch to ween myself off of the arched rather than having a drastic change. I gradually worked my way down to the flat. Not saying that the flat is better, I switched because my other gun was set up with a flat and it was easier switching back and forth.

Something else that would effect grip angle are those big magwells. Not a concern for a carry gun, but one of my friends put a Dawson Ice magwell on his competition gun and the bottom edge of his hand would ride on it changing his POA. He adjusted to it and now swears by it instead of at it.

What do you think of those rubber Pachmyer finger grove grips for the 1911? In general, guns with finger grooves never really fit my hand very well. I'd prefer a first or second generation Glock over one of the new ones for this reason.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Some finger groove grips I like (Glocks for the most part) and others I hate (any for the 1911).  Some just fit me and others don't.  In general I can't stand rubber grips on autos, but love the Houge ones for revolvers.  Who knows why?

Jeff


----------

